# Anubias: From Submersed to Emersed....?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

when they're out of the water, they absorb nutrients through their roots instead of leaves.. so we need a little garden soil.
anubias do better emersed... Java ferns can be emersed but the humidity in the paludarium has to be really high... And they need a source of CO2 too.. turtles and frogs can provide that.

i don't have a paludarium but I asked a guy on some forum about his plants.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I just stuck a small nana in the land portion and it has grown, but not any faster than submerged. I also put some moss from my back yard in the tank and it is doing well. I did nothing special, and the substrate on the land section is shultz aquatic plant soil.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

yoink said:


> I just stuck a small nana in the land portion and it has grown, but not any faster than submerged. I also put some moss from my back yard in the tank and it is doing well. I did nothing special, and the substrate on the land section is shultz aquatic plant soil.


Sounds Good. I guess I'll give that a Try first. I have plenty of anubias to test with.

Thanx Guys! roud:


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok, bringing this back up again.....

Its setup. I added two of the large Arrow-shaped Anubias--Anubias pynertii and gracilis, I believe. Their rhizomes are under water, but the leaves stick up was passed the water. The leaves are now withered. The setup is 31" tall with a screen top. I now have water running down on the back and one side.

I would like to add some nanas to this, but I don't want them to just wither. They are submersed and I want to add them as emersed (I already have added some submersed). I also have minima, congo and others to work with......roud: 

Should I add a plexi top to the setup to help keep the moisture in/humdity up? Or will the Anubias just go through a "Change"?

Any help is Greatly Appreciated!

Thanx!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*Growing Anubias Emersed*

Does anyone had luck growing Anubias emersed so far? 

I tried searching the web about this topic but no good advice so far so Im bringing this back.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lots and lots of humidity. I've grown them emersed in a very moist 29g tank with a glass top. I made a little space in the top for some air circulation and misted the tank daily. Even if my humidity dropped to 75% the leaves would start to wilt.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a 55 that uses tall emersed crypts as background plants and emersed _Anubias barteri_ and ferns as midground plants.

here is a shot of an _A. barteri_ on a trellis raft.










overall it is very easy to grow _Anubias_ emersed. they do seem to take some time to transition between the two kinds of environment--during which they do not grow very much--but once they adapt they grow faster than underwater. it is important that humidity be maintained very high. i cover the tanks where i have emersed _Anubias_ and for plants that i have recently moved from the water i also place an airstone directly beneath, so that droplets of water will splash up onto the leaves.

they also bloom freely as emersed plants. like crypts, they are aroids. here is one of the spathes that i got.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I took one rhinzome of anubias barteri out of my tank (It took too much space) and put it in a jar with tight seal. I experimentaly put it on a windowsill relying only on sunlight and suprisingly it grows very well, much faster than submersed. I open the jar once a day and change the little water it has once a week, and well, that's it. Two days ago I bought a home depot desk light and 10g tank and I will experiment growing emersed with some of my plants (so far I planted anubias, HC,dwarf hairgrass, sunset hygro and anubias nana).


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Very nice info. Thanks.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

herns said:


> Very nice info. Thanks.


 :thumbsup:
You welcome, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I don't know about anubias, but aquatic mosses will grow on land in very humid conditions.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> I'll keep you updated.


Can you post picture of your Anubias grown inside the jar? Im just curious how it looks.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Lots and lots of humidity. I've grown them emersed in a very moist 29g tank with a glass top. I made a little space in the top for some air circulation and misted the tank daily. Even if my humidity dropped to 75% the leaves would start to wilt.


Did you have problem with algae? Is there a CO2 injection use in your set up?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

here's another one of mine, an _A. gigantea_ in a hanging planter.










this plant has a graceful shape.

i have the impression that some of the larger arrowhead-leaved _Anubias_, such as _gigantea_, actually really can't make it long term planted fully immersed and are better grown as emersed plants. this one has done well for me.

emersed _Anubias_ shouldn't require any extra CO2: they ought to get all they need from the atmosphere, just like any other plants.

some of the _Anubias_ that i have kept as emersed plants have developed white molds on their leaves, although they did not cause the plants any obvious damage. misting can help to prevent these molds.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

herns said:


> Did you have problem with algae? Is there a CO2 injection use in your set up?


No I never really had algae problems, just tiny gnats for a while. No CO2 either, but I misted the tank with a Monty's fertilizer/water concoction.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Edit


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> here's another one of mine, an _A. gigantea_ in a hanging planter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That website looks great. 
Thanks for posting.


----------

